# Inverted Nipples - Pregnant Springer



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello ... Can anyone offer any advice on inverted nipples please ! ... :eek6:
My girl Cass, has 3 of the blighters and is due to whelp next weekend. I'm worried that if she has a large litter, they may not all be able to feed properly. I am prepared with babydog milk, bottles and teats but I don't want to intefere with mother nature if I don't need to... Any shared experiences would be very much appreciated ..... thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Rubbish ! ... Is it just me, or am I not part of this  boo hoooooooo


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Only know about inverted nipples in humans but id imagine same will apply. Some nipples that are inverted can be pulled out by the sucking action so it may not be a problem for her. I know my mil has one inverted nipple and she breast fed on both sides. So let the pups suckle on all and if you cant see milk as the suck just rotate on the good ones. If the litter was bigger than her milk supply then you could use powdered milk too. Hope that helps.


----------



## amandapop (Feb 16, 2012)

My dog has 2 inverted nipples and they popped out when she was full of milk and fed her puupies fine


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Aww.... thank you to both of you for your replies  That's put my mind at rest alot, because I was worried about there not being enough nipples to go around. Thanks again !  Gem x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GemmaAlex said:


> Anyone ?





GemmaAlex said:


> Rubbish ! ... Is it just me, or am I not part of this  boo hoooooooo


You do have to be wait a little, sometimes days for a response. The right people to help aren't always online.
Just bump the thread until they are


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

I was only kidding  Although patience isn't my strong point lol


----------

